# $200,000 raised to resume search for alien life



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 11, 2011)

http://lightyears.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/10/200000-raised-to-resume-search-for-alien-life/?&hpt=hp_c2


enjoyed reading some of the comments posted below the article.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 11, 2011)

The I Love Lucy comment made me lol.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 11, 2011)

I think that SETI supposedly heard something ONCE. Supposedly it sounded "made" not random.


----------

